# Worst Bbq



## centerc (Jan 14, 2006)

What is the worst place that is suposted to be good but wasnt.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jan 14, 2006)

kc pit bbq in roswell ga


----------



## papagil (Jan 15, 2006)

Williams Bros. in Cedartown


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had alot better than Bono's.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Williams Bros.I rather have canned or frozen.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 15, 2006)

A place in Washington, GA. across from Wendy's.  At least it would clear your sinuses!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2006)

Fresh-Air BBQ


----------



## dixie (Jan 15, 2006)

There's a new place in Cartersville at GA 20 and I 75, it's where Morells use to be YUCK!!


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 15, 2006)

theres a place between cleveland and gainesville that has signs for miles claiming "award Winning Barbecue" It is the worst stuff i ever tried to choke down, sorry i don't remember their name


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 15, 2006)

W4DSB said:
			
		

> theres a place between cleveland and gainesville that has signs for miles claiming "award Winning Barbecue" It is the worst stuff i ever tried to choke down, sorry i don't remember their name


I know the place, it is just about 4 miles outside of Cleveland. When it won the awards, many years ago, it was good.


----------



## aa136 (Jan 15, 2006)

ob's, all of them


----------



## gordylew (Jan 15, 2006)

The worst was a sconyers that was in stockbridge years ago. i still hadn,t figured out what the stuff they called hash was and probebly don,t want to know.


----------



## short stop (Jan 15, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I've had alot better than Bono's.


I have to agree Jody . I went over to Athens  and  had it  when they opened  ''nice place  with the stuffed critters on the wall'' but the food was   o not so good . About a month ago I went back for seconds thinking round 1  was a fluke  . No FULKE ---at least my yard dog was happy to eat it .


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jan 15, 2006)

I went to Maurice BBQ in Columbia SC and didn't eat anything they put on my plate.One and done.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Years ago now, but without a doubt, the worst BBQ I have ever eaten was at Heavy's on Hwy 22.


----------



## Winchester101 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Bbq*

Pappy reds has got to be worst unless I were to tell you about a vinegar BBQ I once had in North Carolina at a pig picking.


----------



## Paddle (Jan 16, 2006)

OB'S is the worst!!!


----------



## Goat (Jan 16, 2006)

southern pit in Griffin


----------



## Goat (Jan 16, 2006)

OBs isnt that great either


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 16, 2006)

There used to be a place in coastal South Carolina that was a BBQ/oyster shack...claimed to be the only class "C" resturant in South Carolina......they had a big hole in the wall for slinging your oyster shells.....the flies alone would keep most anyone from eating...


----------



## Catfish369 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sconyer's in Augusta.

For what it costs, I don't think it's worth it.  About 20 years ago when Old Man Sconyer's was still the owner it was fantastic.  I'd rather just make my own these days anyways.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 16, 2006)

slightly grayling said:
			
		

> There used to be a place in coastal South Carolina that was a BBQ/oyster shack...claimed to be the only class "C" resturant in South Carolina......QUOTE]
> Must of been a rating for the Hepatitis one incurred while eating there.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 16, 2006)

gordylew said:
			
		

> slightly grayling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 16, 2006)

Sonny's


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 16, 2006)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Sonny's


Gets my vote too.  Last time I ate there (long ago) the bread actually had mold on it.  I showed it to the waitress and she said "Would you like some more?"  Uh.... no thanks.  
I like Pappy Red's brisket and sweet tater souflee`?


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jan 16, 2006)

Master Blasters in Chattanooga, Tn. We were up in Chattanooga with the family and thought we would go try it out. We saw it on Turner South so we just knew it would be good right?    Not only was it the worst bbq I've ever had, but it was also the nastiest bbq joint I've ever seen.


----------



## Johnboy (Jan 16, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I've had alot better than Bono's.


Theres a Bonos here in Athens. We tried it once but never gonna go back.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 16, 2006)

Part of my problem is that I don't think I've ever had a barbeque sandwich that I didn't like. Come to think of it, I'm not real particular about my food, I just like mass quantities of it.


----------



## Hawg (Jan 16, 2006)

Maurice's BBQ in Santee, S.C. and O.B.'S has got to be the worse Ive ever eaten.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jan 17, 2006)

i agree w/ others. bono's stinks! never been a big fan of the franchise/corporate bbq's, but this is just plain awful.


----------



## ramsey (Jan 17, 2006)

Sonny's-- everything taste the same, like a jar of liquid smoke. Salad bar is good though.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 17, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> southern pit in Griffin




Southern Pit is the best around in my opinion.


----------



## centerc (Jan 17, 2006)

Col pooles inElijay too salty


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Sonny's


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

*..........*



			
				fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> Fresh-Air BBQ


I agree........ ......baaaaaaad.


----------



## Buck (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree, any BBQ with vinager based souce just doesn't cut it for me either.  Col. Pools in Elijay however, eat it every chance I get!


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

*.........*



			
				Al33 said:
			
		

> Years ago now, but without a doubt, the worst BBQ I have ever eaten was at Heavy's on Hwy 22.


and wayyyyyyyyy overpriced.....


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jan 18, 2006)

buck#4 said:
			
		

> I agree, any BBQ with vinager based souce just doesn't cut it for me either.  Col. Pools in Elijay however, eat it every chance I get!


I love vinegar based sauce,just goes to show people have different taste when it comes to BBQ.


----------



## cmahunter (Jan 19, 2006)

I about got kicked out of a BBQ place in NC when I added some catsup to thicken up the vinager based sauce.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2006)

I had a BBQ pork sandwich from the Wagon Wheel in Dahlonega once about two years ago. It was plumb nasty!


----------



## LadyRoadkill (Jan 20, 2006)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> Southern Pit is the best around in my opinion.



I agree, Robert Sowell.  We miss it (used to live in Griffin).  Haven't found anything to compare yet here in Huntsville.  But, sure there's another good place out there.  Guess people just have different tastes, but any BBQ I can eat without bread and piling on the sauce, is how I rate it, and I could always eat Southern Pit right off the plate!! Yumm!


----------



## marknga (Jan 21, 2006)

I would say the worst Bar B Q Sandwich would be one I got at Dairy Queen, notice I said GOT and not "ate" cause it was unedible. 
I have some fav Bar B Q places and some I don't care for but that is the cool thing about Bar B Q: How regional it is and how the taste can vary from county to county much less state to state.

Man y'all are making me hungry.


Mark


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 22, 2006)

centerc said:
			
		

> Col pooles inElijay too salty



we ate at col pooles friday. you are right wat too salty. had to be the worst i have ever had.


----------



## Hintz (Jan 22, 2006)

slopes


----------



## Goat (Jan 22, 2006)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> Southern Pit is the best around in my opinion.



I heard great things about it when I moved to Griffin but I have been there twice and it was just okay.  I drive to Speedy Pig now. Been goin there since high school.

Sonnys is another one I wont go to.


----------



## dbone (Jan 22, 2006)

When I first saw this thread I took it to mean the worst commercial BBQ , I have had some bad and I've had some real bad at restaurants but the absolute worst I've ever had was of my own doing actually of my own mistake and that mistake was catching some shut eye 
A friend of mine asked me to do a BBQ for him as a house warming party , I do several a year and I've never never had a complaint the hog dressed at 160lbs and was slow  cooked over open coals for 12 to 14 hours starting at about 8pm with the hog turned every 20 min or so , I always make sure that there are several fellas around as the cooking goes on all night and everyone needs a little sleep , At about 3:30am I trusted the other two guys to watch over things while I caught some winks , when I awoke at 5am I was horrified to learn that one of the fellas a NYC "Chef" had decided that the hog needed to be basted ( drowned ) in a mixture of vinegar and cilantro , Now I don't know if you're aware of  how pungant cilantro is but it is overpowering , I was so embarrassed that I refused to show my face when it came time to serve the BBQ and my friend got complaints for days from people who couldn't get the taste off of their breath 
The moral of this story is unless you're from the south and unless you've done a BBQ hog before stay the *@%($@#^&*% away from my BBQ pit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2006)

DBone, that right there is justification for a shootin`!!


----------



## gordylew (Jan 23, 2006)

Dbone,   being from NYC I can tell you that in NY BBQ is a verb. I never heard of BBQ as a noun until I moved to the south. what were you thinking leaving a yankee in charge of a BBQ.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 24, 2006)

ob's one of the worst and way to $$$$$$$


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jan 27, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> There's a new place in Cartersville at GA 20 and I 75, it's where Morells use to be YUCK!!


yeah I had it the other day it sucks.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 28, 2006)

HOLCOMB's BBQ in Greensboro

Vinegar Sauce

Brunswick SOUP

Plain Bread

NO Fries or Collards!!!


----------



## SCPO (Jan 31, 2006)

any sonny's bbq rest.


----------



## SBG (Jan 31, 2006)

BBQ king in Forsythe. I asked for sweet tea and they said they didn't have any, but would I like a Pink Champale.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 12, 2006)

Albert's in Winder is horrible... I'd rather eat the backside of a rotten billy goat.. or Sonnys..

The best is Holcomb's.. I like the vinegar stye BBQ...


----------



## smuhunter (Feb 12, 2006)

*Lexington, Nc--my Hometown And The Best Bbq In The World!!!*



			
				cmahunter said:
			
		

> I about got kicked out of a BBQ place in NC when I added some catsup to thicken up the vinager based sauce.




Having grown up in Lexington, NC  , I must say that all NC BBQ is good!  Adding ketchup to BBQ is a horrible thing to do.  While LEXINGTON BBQ is the best in the world, i have to say that Eastern NC style that has more vinegar and is whole hog is still pretty pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie good!  

However with all that said, I went to college in Texas and developed a love for beef brisket and sausage also.  Memphis is a special place for me too, and I love to go to the Rendesvous when I am in town.

All in all, BBQ from NC, Texas, Memphis and even Kansas City are all great, just different.  It could be worse, because we could be those poor souls from other parts of the country tho like to call anything put on a grill (steak, chicken, shrimp...) BBQ!


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 12, 2006)

I know a place in Troy, Alabama that wasn't good at all. I don't recall the name of the place, but its not far from the Troy Sports Shop.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2006)

camo93 said:
			
		

> Albert's in Winder is horrible... I'd rather eat the backside of a rotten billy goat.. or Sonnys..
> 
> The best is Holcomb's.. I like the vinegar stye BBQ...



Holcomb's in Greensboro? Please say it ain't so


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 12, 2006)

Yepper, I'm kind of fond of Holcombs myself.  They have real brunswick stew, not that hash stuff.  Just kidding because I'm fond of that Carolina hash also, though who ever came up with putting coleslaw on BBQ sandwiches should be shot on site.... 

I can't stand coleslaw and once unknowingly bit into a BBQ sandwich while traveling in SC and I thought I was gonna puke before I could get that stuff out of my mouth....


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2006)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Yepper, I'm kind of fond of Holcombs myself.  They have real brunswick stew, not that hash stuff.  Just kidding because I'm fond of that Carolina hash also, though who ever came up with putting coleslaw on BBQ sandwiches should be shot on site....
> 
> I can't stand coleslaw and once unknowingly bit into a BBQ sandwich while traveling in SC and I thought I was gonna puke before I could get that stuff out of my mouth....



I'm sorry...I either went there on a Veerrrry BAD day or we have opposite ideas about what constitutes good BBQ. 

They gave me a cafeteria style plate with compartments like in school. The portion of meat (tasted like it was boiled and not smoked) was tiny and in one of the smaller compartments and the cole slaw in the other. The "stew" was in the big compartment and was as watery as all get out with not a hint of Brunswick Stew flavor. Oh yeah...then they tossed a slice of plain loaf bread on top.

Nasty, Nasty stuff.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 12, 2006)

The worst I ever had and had it twice was that horriable place in Newnan Ga. YUCKS man it is hard for me to even make  a left turn from the I 85 to go to Sports Auth. to del.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 12, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...I either went there on a Veerrrry BAD day or we have opposite ideas about what constitutes good BBQ.
> 
> They gave me a cafeteria style plate with compartments like in school. The portion of meat (tasted like it was boiled and not smoked) was tiny and in one of the smaller compartments and the cole slaw in the other. The "stew" was in the big compartment and was as watery as all get out with not a hint of Brunswick Stew flavor. Oh yeah...then they tossed a slice of plain loaf bread on top.
> 
> Nasty, Nasty stuff.




There certainly not what you'ed call 5-star dining.  You should try their other resturant in White Plains which is the original location and where the BBQ and stew is actually made for the Greensboro store.  The White Plains store is an old chicken house that's been converted to a restuarant, saw dust floors and all.  Loaf a bread with stew is a southern thang, you must not be from around these parts....  Btw, they use styrofoam plates and cups there also.  Those ladies there apparently don't like doing dishes either....


----------



## BIGGUS (Feb 12, 2006)

SONNY'S


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 13, 2006)

I never buy it there, but I always get ticked when I see BBQ advertised at a place like Huddle House...It's CANNED and their advertising it is an insult to real BBQ, IMHO.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 13, 2006)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> There certainly not what you'ed call 5-star dining.  You should try their other resturant in White Plains which is the original location and where the BBQ and stew is actually made for the Greensboro store.  The White Plains store is an old chicken house that's been converted to a restuarant, saw dust floors and all.  Loaf a bread with stew is a southern thang, you must not be from around these parts....  Btw, they use styrofoam plates and cups there also.  Those ladies there apparently don't like doing dishes either....



OK now Huntnut ....Those are fightin' words. My family has been here in Georgia since 1712.....I can trace my family back to Sheffield England....All four sides...There were Palmours, Brookshires, Sheffields and Burts in every war this Country has ever had ...and I gurantee you that each and every one of them would agree that Holcomb's BBQ aint worth a flip.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 13, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> OK now Huntnut ....Those are fightin' words. My family has been here in Georgia since 1712.....I can trace my family back to Sheffield England....All four sides...There were Palmours, Brookshires, Sheffields and Burts in every war this Country has ever had ...and I gurantee you that each and every one of them would agree that Holcomb's BBQ aint worth a flip.




   

Man, I had some good ole BBQ and Stew last night for dinner.  Holcombs is to far away from me to eat there on a regular basis so in order to get both good stew and BBQ I ended up having to go to a couple different places here locally.  IOW, one place has good stew and lousy BBQ and the other place is vica-versa.  The things I go through to get good BBQ & Stew.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> The worst I ever had and had it twice was that horriable place in Newnan Ga. YUCKS man it is hard for me to even make  a left turn from the I 85 to go to Sports Auth. to del.



You don't like Sprayberrys? Lewis Grizzard is gonna' raise up from the dead and slap you to sleep boy!


----------



## camo93 (Feb 14, 2006)

HuntnNut-

I grewup on Holcomb’s and I crave their stew.. If you lay a loaf of bread on your plate and pour stew on top of it, with a little salt and pepper, there is nothing like it.. 

Do you hunt in Green County???


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 14, 2006)

camo93 said:
			
		

> HuntnNut-
> 
> I grewup on Holcomb’s and I crave their stew.. If you lay a loaf of bread on your plate and pour stew on top of it, with a little salt and pepper, there is nothing like it..
> 
> Do you hunt in Green County???




I hear ya Camo!  I've eaten a many a slice of bread like that.  A lot of folks just have a different taste when it comes to BBQ and I guess it's just what you get use to. 

My son lives in White Plains and some of the ex's kin folk own Holcombs.  They must be doing something right, I've been eating there since the 70's and as far as I know there still going strong.  Everytime I'm in the area I pick up a gal. of stew.

I've hunted Green County and all around that area over the years including Hancock, Washington, Putnam, Warren, Morgan,Talliferro and probably some others that I've failed to remember.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 15, 2006)

Huntnnut-

I think I have family in every county you mentioned.. I hope to run into you some day and share some conversions and enjoy some good BBQ..

Brad


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 15, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> You don't like Sprayberrys? Lewis Grizzard is gonna' raise up from the dead and slap you to sleep boy!



 You don't think he was always right do ya!!  
I worked down at Bon-L for three years and man you couldn't even get one person to say anything good for that Place....includes ME


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 15, 2006)

camo93 said:
			
		

> Huntnnut-
> 
> I think I have family in every county you mentioned.. I hope to run into you some day and share some conversions and enjoy some good BBQ..
> 
> Brad




Brad,

Sounds like a plan to me!  I'm always game for some good BBQ.  

Btw, you don't know any Barnes or Stancils from down that way do you?  Their scattered all around that neck of the woods. 
Milton


----------



## Perry Hayes (Feb 15, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> You don't think he was always right do ya!!
> I worked down at Bon-L for three years and man you couldn't even get one person to say anything good for that Place....includes ME


Back when they cooked on the fire pit on jackson street it was the best I have ever had,now its up and down.They use electric smokers now and the meat is dry alot of the time.Back when Houston was alive it was awsome.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 16, 2006)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Brad,
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me!  I'm always game for some good BBQ.
> 
> ...



Milton-

I’m not sure about Stancils but I’ve ran across some Barnes.. Can’t remember his first name..  I have a lot of family in Union Point.. I ran into gadeerwomen at buck-stops-here and if I can remember right she went to school with my uncle and had my grandmother for a teacher.. My family is the Hall and Eubanks..

It’s a small world. 

Brad


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 16, 2006)

I grew up in Lexington,NC,worked in BBQ there in the 60s.Best I ever tasted.I still make my own the same way.I like a lotta Ga.Q,but the worst is Sonny`s.Druther have a can of sardines with no crackers.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 24, 2006)

Worst locally owned place has to be OB's. I love Q, but I'd rather pass on eating than eat there. 

Worst chain has to be Sonny's. 

I still love Fresh Air - maybe it's because I've been eating it for 45+ years. When I head down the interstate, I always find a reason to go to Macon to get the special - 2 sammiches, chips, drink and I also get a stew. 

Wish I could have a couple of sandwiches, a stew and a Dr Pepper from Spruce's BBQ in Griffin 40 years ago. They also had the best burger - it had Brunswick stew in it. Dang, they were good. And Mr. Emerson Spruce and his wife were about as nice as anyone could be.


----------



## Razorback (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats the deal with Heavy's on HWY 22 north of Sparta?  I pass it everytime on the way to camp.  I have thought about stoppin in but everyone at camp says I'll see it again in a few minutes if I try some. 

So whats the deal with 'em?

My favorite is Spiced Right here in Lilburn.

Razor


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't stopped in Heavy's in quite a while though it use to be pretty good.  I believe Heavy died a few years back and his son or some of his kin folk took it over from what I understand.  They were already working there anyways so they should know the business pretty well.  I'd stop in and givem a try if'n I was in the area.  Btw, just seeing the collection of antiques and stuffed animals in there is worth the stop. 


Brad,

Can't say that I know any Hall's or Eubanks, though since I'm not from around those parts it doesn't surprise me.  Now Sandra I know well, she's one mighty fine little lady... 

No tellin which Barnes that might have been.


----------



## yellowhammer (Mar 5, 2006)

I stopped at Heavy`s last deer season.Not good.Tastes like a wet dog smells.Used to stop a lot,the Q was fair when Heavy was there,but mostly stopped to jaw with Heavy.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 5, 2006)

I have had the Q in most of the places listed here so far, many of them more than once, and more than a few that ain't been brought up  I'm like Nut, I travel for a living, and you get to know the local spots. Used to eat at Heavy's every Sat. of deer season. I like all kinds of sauce and their's is true Eastern NC vinager. Ain't been near as good since Heavy died. Used to go in and listen to him grumble about the good ol days 

The absolute worst Q I have ever tried to eat was at Wildman's on 400 in Dawsonville. It is truly N-A-S-T-Y  I'd swear it was boiled with liquid smoke. I had a hard time getting and keeping it down


----------



## huntfish (Mar 5, 2006)

Stinsons in Lumber City, Ga.  Pea(as in green)-yellow colored sauce.  I couldn't eat it.  Folks who did, wore out the porta potty that day.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 22, 2006)

*Man ya'll gotta be kindin me...*

I know it's not the greatest in the world, but I love the Sonny's in Commerce......Nothing like ribs before a Dawg game  I guess that's why we all got opinions.. W4DSB the place your talkin about south of Celeveland (Blackriver BBQ) is no longer open, so I guess you got a point.  Me personally I can't stand Chattahoochee BBQ just north of Helen.  I tried it once and was disgusted. As for some good stuff, if your up here in the Helen area do your self a favor and try North Georgia BBQ in Helen. Man that's some good stuff.
Unicoidawg


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's give it up again for Williams Bros.


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Mar 22, 2006)

Sconyers in Augusta.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 22, 2006)

The Sonny's in Lawrenceville is up and down and I guess it depends on what you order.  I ordered ribs in their one night thinking I was getting baby back ribs and ended up with regular spare ribs.  They were dry as a bone, actually crispy.  I couldn't even begin to eat'em and I still have all my teeth....


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 29, 2006)

Sprayberry's-- both locations.
Smokey Bones--disgusting
Melear's in Fayetteville 

Take yer pick. they all make save me money.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 20, 2006)

Stopped a few weeks ago at a BBQ place in Cordele. Can't remember the name, but they had trophy's all over the place. They musta bought em off of eBay - pretty sure they didn't win em. 

Worst Q and stew I've had. 

Made OB's seem good.


----------



## centerc (Feb 21, 2008)

mc Ribb


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 21, 2008)

smokeybones in columbus yuck


----------



## rayjay (Feb 21, 2008)

The Old South BBQ in Smyrna was always covered up. I couldn't stand their food and neither could the wife.

Mac's BBQ used to have several locations around Mableton and Marietta [Austell Rd ]. They had some good hot dogs but most of their food was gross.

I guess my favorite is the Little Barn in Lawrenceville. Vinegar sauce and pretty good stew. I like Shane's ribs but not much else. I like Sonny's beans.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 21, 2008)

SmokeyBones Period!!!!!!!! YUCK nassy stuff waste of time and money


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 21, 2008)

Bad Bob's in Cumming on hwy 9.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Shane's,no smoke. Was not impressed and won't be back. I did like their "Brunswick Stew".It was not what I think of as Brunswick Stew, but I liked the taste.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 22, 2008)

Pink Pig, north of Ellijay.  Every body told me how great it was.  My cat can fix better BBQ!


----------



## maker4life (Feb 22, 2008)

Smokey Bones easily the worst . As big and pretty a place as it was the one in Tally sits empty now .


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't like Sonny's.  The place in Elijay with all of the colorful pig tombstones on the side of the hill is disgusting.  Way to salty.  Never have been a big fan of Hudson's in Douglasville although it seems that everybody in Douglasville loves that place. 

I like Sprayberrys in Newnan.  I grew up on Melear's in Fairburn.  That place back in the day was the best BBQ around.


----------



## TJay (Feb 22, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Shane's,no smoke. Was not impressed and won't be back. I did like their "Brunswick Stew".It was not what I think of as Brunswick Stew, but I liked the taste.



I agree, Shane's ain't necessarily that bad but it ain't "Q".  The worst I ever had was some tourist joint in Charleston.  Thankfully, I have forgotten the name.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 22, 2008)

HEAVY'S ON HWY 22
That guy is locally notorious for picking up road kill off the hwy and night shooting deer. Nice antiques to look at. Youll only eat there once.


----------



## mickbear (Feb 22, 2008)

Goat said:


> southern pit in Griffin


A-MAN to that one


----------



## tracvend (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll second Bad Bob's in Cumming on hwy 9.  This place sucks.  Bad bar-b-q and high prices with little portions.  Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 22, 2008)

hate sonny's,,,,fresh air,,, and shanes rib shack


love smokey bone's ribs ..... they are fall off the bone good

as far as brunswick stew........ any that is home made

prefer turtle stew actually best i have ever ate


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 22, 2008)

sonnys Arm-pit bbq.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 22, 2008)

Stubby's in downtown Acworth taste like the bbq is smoked using tires instead of hickory. Also, Shane's rib shack is overated.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2008)

TJay said:


> I agree, Shane's ain't necessarily that bad but it ain't "Q".  The worst I ever had was some tourist joint in Charleston.  Thankfully, I have forgotten the name.



Touristy place in Charleston...................Sticky Fingers by chance??????


Shanes.........to call it BBQ is an embarrassment.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anywhere in North Carolina. They think  pouring a bottle of vinegar over some meat makes it BBQ. Yuck!!!!


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 22, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Southern Pit is the best around in my opinion.


I like souther pit also. sonny's get's my vote as worse.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 22, 2008)

Mud creek bbq, in Hollywood Alabama on lake in Gunntersville.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Feb 22, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> Bad Bob's in Cumming on hwy 9.



YEP!!! The food is awful, and the staff was very rude! Will never step foot inside those doors again. I wanted to post them, but couldn't remember their name.
Shanes is also terrible.

I love the Holcombs in White Plains. Also; Mo Ribs in Canton, on Hwy 108 is VERY good.


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hintz said:


> slopes



I agree, They even manged to screw up the ice tea !


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could like Sprayberry's in Newnan the new one by the interstate man that is some discussing food " YUCK """""


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Sonny's*

Sonny's is the worst.

I like the Iron Pig in Jefferson.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 22, 2008)

well it was sooo bad i fergot the name......its right beside the Harley place on thornton road tho .......that junk NASTEEEEE!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lostoutlaw said:


> I don't see how anyone could like Sprayberry's in Newnan the new one by the interstate man that is some discussing food " YUCK """""



Sprayberry's is some of the best BBQ in Georgia.  I didn't say it was the best but it is up there.  They have been in the BBQ bidness since the 1920's so I think they know what they are doing.

The best all time was Melear's in Fairburn.  I went there all the time as a kid and I still have very fond memories of that place.

P.S. The next time you "discuss" food, be sure to do it with your mouth closed.


----------



## bigman88 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Worst BBQ*

Sonny's, Shanes, Sticky Fingers are all terrible.
The worst local is PIG n a Pit. Every thing is bad (meat, stew, even the bags of chips were bad.) 
Holcombs is by far the best!


----------



## ryano (Feb 23, 2008)

to each their own.

I love Col. Pooles in Ellijay and Ive became quiet fond of Bubba Q in Jasper as well.


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 23, 2008)

We ate at a highly recommended BBQ joint in Cochran Georgia about 10 years ago.  We ordered a BBQ plate with meat, stew and slaw.  When our plates came out the stew had veg-all in it along with spaghetti noodles.  It was sick.


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (Feb 23, 2008)

Holcomes in Greensboro they used to have the best cakes but since Carol Askew passed away even the cake ain't worth eating ...I like brunswick stew not brunswick soup and thats what they fix ....BBQ my big ole foot !!!


----------



## gahunter49 (Feb 24, 2008)

B&B BBQ/ Blackbeards in Albany. Meat tastes ok , but the sauce leaves a whole lot to be desired. If you go there, eat the seafood, it's a whole lot better than the bbq....


----------



## JD (Feb 25, 2008)

Shanes don't even cook their bbq. It comes frozen in a truck and they just heat it up. The same goes for the ribs. I heard a long time ago if their is not smoke coming from the building then the bbq is imported stay away.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sd Smoke House In Monroe Ga. Is The Worst Place, Don't Waste Your Time Or Money. The Service Really Sucks, The Ribs Are Too Greasy And The Stew Taste Sour, I Got Sick And Will Never Go Back


----------



## Laman (Feb 26, 2008)

I will not give Sonny's a dime of my money again, everything tastes the same, oven cooked meat with liquid smoke.  
Another one to avoid is in Cordele and I believe it is called Jack's.  As someone said earlier they have a ton of trophys in the place but if they won those awards with that BBQ I would have hated to taste the rest of the competition.


----------



## cardfan (Feb 26, 2008)

Any of the chains...Sonny's/Shanes/Smoky Bones...not good


The worst mom and pop I've had in GA is down in Jefferson county...In Wrens GA there is a little BBQ place on the railroad tracks...don't even know the name, but the BBQ is horrible...the good news is they have great fried catfish and froglegs if you're into them....


----------



## Rebel 3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Scott's in Cochran.  I could not finish my plate.  It is popular, but I did not like the suace at all.


----------



## bryan159 (Feb 28, 2008)

I Would Have To Agree With Hunter 475. Sd Smoke House Is So Bad You Would Think It Was A Chinese Person Trying To Cook Barbq.  Sort Of Like A Chinese Person Owning A Country Buffet.  I Would Rather Eat Chitterlings Than Eat There.  I Actually Think They Wait For The Meat To Spoil Before They Cook It.  Stew Taste Like Someone Poured Hot Sauce In Oatmeal.


----------



## Firethorn (Mar 1, 2008)

Maliers BBQ in Fayetteville, Ga. - I went there a while back and couldn't finish more than a bite. Took the rest of it home and tried to feed it to my dog. After one bite my dog turned around and started licking his rear end to get the taste out of his mouth... Guess that says it all...


----------



## Backwoodsman (Mar 4, 2008)

Lostoutlaw said:


> The worst I ever had and had it twice was that horriable place in Newnan Ga. YUCKS man it is hard for me to even make  a left turn from the I 85 to go to Sports Auth. to del.



You must be talking about Sprayberry's BBQ.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Mar 4, 2008)

Any place not south of Spartanburg in South Carolina.


----------



## JohnK3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dusty's in Decatur.

ZOMG, their beef is just DROWNING in whatever it is they boil it in.  Tasteless, no sense of smoke, just disgustipatin'!  Their pork is so-so and I can't stand their sauce.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2008)

*Anybody remember George Hooks?????*

Sonny's sucks.  A good while back there was a shack in between Milledgeville and Sandersville on hwy 24 called Hooks, they, IMO had the best BBQ anywhere, the sauce wasn't too good, but then again you really didn't need it.  Pull your own bbq straight off the pit.  I used to eat about as much pulling it off the pit than I bought.


----------



## mickbear (Mar 5, 2008)

Firethorn said:


> Maliers BBQ in Fayetteville, Ga. - I went there a while back and couldn't finish more than a bite. Took the rest of it home and tried to feed it to my dog. After one bite my dog turned around and started licking his rear end to get the taste out of his mouth... Guess that says it all...


naw man you was at southern pit cause the same thing happened to me


----------



## Dub (Mar 12, 2008)

Catfish369 said:


> Sconyer's in Augusta.
> 
> For what it costs, I don't think it's worth it.  About 20 years ago when Old Man Sconyer's was still the owner it was fantastic.  I'd rather just make my own these days anyways.




The few times I've been there I found the stuff was dry and sorta bland.

I'm not a big fan of Sconyers.  When in Augusta and someone wants BBQ...odd as this may sound....I recomend Famous Daves (chain, I know...but dang good grub).


----------



## Dub (Mar 12, 2008)

Perry Hayes said:


> I love vinegar based sauce,just goes to show people have different taste when it comes to BBQ.



Yep...it's what I was raised on.  Cook your pig while dowsing it in a mixture of apple cider vinegar and hot sauce.   DEEEElicous


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 12, 2008)

Sticky Fingers (I guess it's a chain?) in Augusta was not what I would call worth that price.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Mar 13, 2008)

Sticky Fingers is indeed a chain. I think they started in Charleston or Mount Pleasant so Yankees would have a place to eat.

There's an old country store between Lakeland and Willacoochee  at a crossroads on 135. I'm pretty sure the old woman that runs it spits some tobacco juice into the sauce for flavor. Of course I could be wrong, because I only have about two bites of the stuff.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Mar 17, 2008)

The worst was in Gray GA, a place called Clintons.....


----------



## Resica (Mar 17, 2008)

NotaVegetarian said:


> The worst was in Gray GA, a place called Clintons.....


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Mar 20, 2008)

They are still bad, just got a report from a bud.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 20, 2008)

Harold's, in Atlanta; dry, no real flavor, fatty cuts of meat.
The sides are even worse.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Famous Daves ------>Terrible


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Bono's*

I'd never eat there again.  Half the plate was nothing but fat.  Disgusting.

Tom


----------



## bwarren2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Harolds BBQ in Atlanta. Good stew and cornbread. The BBQ stinks though.


----------



## centerc (Apr 5, 2008)

col pooles in Elijay taste like a salt lick


----------



## MCBIG (Apr 30, 2008)

Ranger 461 and me were  plumbing a house over near Turner Field
and we saw the sign to the ''Factory BBQ'' and so we decided to try it.That was the awfullest ,nastiest,rotten,and dirtiest establishment I,ve ever set foot in .We could not eat the bbq,wings
or the fries it was so bad! IT SUCKED!REAL BAD!


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 30, 2008)

sonnys....everywhere


----------



## Resica (Apr 30, 2008)

NotaVegetarian said:


> They are still bad, just got a report from a bud.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 5, 2008)

Sprayberrys  is the worst. Lewis Grizzard raved about the place.My dining experiance there completely changed my opinion of the mans opinion, God rest his soul.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 5, 2008)

Country's in Columbus, seems to be mostly the dark black crispy outside meat. If I wanted a jerky I would have went to Quicktrip.


----------



## scambooger (May 5, 2008)

sonnys!!! stew tastes more like hotdog chili than stew


----------



## ABBYS DAD (May 6, 2008)

Ob's: Mcdonough,ga
Merles: Dallas,ga
Brads: Anniston,alabama
Johnnys: Powder Springs,ga (fries Are Great)
Simmons: Jackson,ga (thank God Its Shut Down)
Old Clintons: Gray,ga (bbq Is Good, Stew Sucks Bad)
Smokey Bones
And By The Look Of My Avatar, You Can Tell What My Favorite Is!


----------



## Mugwamp (May 6, 2008)

A J`s Tasty Pig in Grayson pretty much sux....................
Nasty boiled BBQ beef and pork..............
Mugwamp


----------



## ABBYS DAD (May 19, 2008)

Bubba Que, Jasper,GA

add them to the list, what a waste of pig


----------



## bilgerat (May 19, 2008)

FRESH AIR has to be the worst tasting excuse for BBQ Ive ever wasted my money on, will never ever go back or recommend it to anyone,
NASTY!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2008)

centerc said:


> col pooles in Elijay taste like a salt lick




Hahaha!!!  Yes!!!!!!  I thought I was drinking ocean water not eating BBQ!

I tried Wallace's in Austell the other day after reading all these folks harping on how good it is and I have to say it was not good.....The stew was the most bland tasting Brunswick stew I have ever had.  I tried Iron Horse out in Villa Rica and it was pretty good.


----------



## Fred_Duce (May 23, 2008)

Bruz said:


> HOLCOMB's BBQ in Greensboro
> 
> Vinegar Sauce
> 
> ...



I love holcombs bbq. every time I get out that way and their open I stop to eat, and get a gal. of "Brunswick SOUP"
I do have to agree on the plain bread tho. plain bread is'nt  my thing


----------



## Fred_Duce (May 23, 2008)

How bout some good places?


----------



## Jeff1969 (May 25, 2008)

I've eaten OBs a few times.  It was really good once, then so-so after that....maybe a different cook that day?

Merle's was great when I first moved to Douglasville, then went south some....was tolerable though.

Hiram Hickory House was plain nasty the 1 and only time I've eaten there...tasted like the styrofoam plate.

Jim and Nicks in Hiram is okay, just way over-priced.


Perhaps my favorite place is called Bilbos in Bremen.  Good food everytime I've been there and good prices.


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 3, 2008)

Pappy Red's in Cumming went into the dumper.. Got real sick last visit havent been back... 

we loved it 15 years ago... but not now


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jun 3, 2008)

*Good to see*

a lot of folks on here in agreement with me on many especially Sonny's.  Luckily my absolute favorite is close to me - why go anywhere else.  Another vote for Spiced Right here in Lilburn for great BBQ.  A little different and they are getting a little pricy but I still love em.  I don't really like their brunswick stew though.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 3, 2008)

worst i ever did ett was in senoia !!!  ina word ----kerosine ;-(  glad they closed up ......hac hack  nasty !


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jun 3, 2008)

*worst BBQ*

Skip & Pete's, worst BBQ-worst Team, makes sense too me.


----------



## tok shooter (Jun 8, 2008)

OK I think I know the WORST there is how about 


"McRibs" omg there nasty!!!!!


----------



## StikR (Jun 14, 2008)

Worst = Sconyers in Augusta

Best = Duke's in Blackville, SC


----------



## EDH (Jun 19, 2008)

Adairsville_Jeff said:


> I've eaten OBs a few times.  It was really good once, then so-so after that....maybe a different cook that day?
> 
> Merle's was great when I first moved to Douglasville, then went south some....was tolerable though.
> 
> ...



Hiram Hickory House is now Rodneys Bar-BQ


----------



## kornbread (Jun 25, 2008)

marvells in broxton ga .wow is all i got to say


----------



## iowa-boy (Jun 26, 2008)

sonnys. brisket was drier than the gorund down here.


----------



## iowa-boy (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know where to get good rib tips.


----------



## Back2class (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## BreamReaper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sonny's sucks.  A good while back there was a shack in between Milledgeville and Sandersville on hwy 24 called Hooks, they, IMO had the best BBQ anywhere, the sauce wasn't too good, but then again you really didn't need it.  Pull your own bbq straight off the pit.  I used to eat about as much pulling it off the pit than I bought.



your rite, anyone i've ever heard mention bbq around here brings up Goerge Hooks' bbq shack. Say its the best what ever was no question. I prefer Andy's in Putnam Co. myself. oh yeah and how the heck did Old Clinton get on tv for the dirty jobs show? the episode stunk just as bad as the food.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 30, 2008)

The worst BBQ: Malears in Fayetteville. Harolds in Jonesboro/Atlanta: and OBS!!!
The BEST: DEANS; FRESH-AIR; My own!!!!
Anybody that uses sweet BBQ sauce in GA is not really cooking BBQ...they are disguising the taste for the Yankees!!!


----------



## centerc (Jul 1, 2008)

iowa-boy said:


> anyone know where to get good rib tips.



walmart has them raw


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 1, 2008)

Not sure if it's still open or not....Heavys BBQ in Crawfordville was horrible. They used his place as the setting for  a juke joint in the Movie "Sweet Home Alabama"  should left it that way


----------



## doublebarrel (Jul 1, 2008)

Heavy passed away several years ago and his son still runs it.


----------

